# ILF gear in Canada?



## CLASSICHUNTER

if starting buy used.. what do you need ..I have assorted limbs and risers.. also check here on at under joad or school here on at.. then go to classified section within..


----------



## mmattockx

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> if starting buy used.. what do you need ..I have assorted limbs and risers.. also check here on at under joad or school here on at.. then go to classified section within..


I have nothing against used gear, just haven't found much for sale in Canada. Mostly from not looking in the right places I expect. I am not 100% certain on what I want yet, haven't shot a bow in decades. After lurking here for a while and reading Shooting the Stickbow, I am leaning towards a 25" ILF riser with 28#-32# medium or long limbs. I am 46 years old, 5'-9" with long arms, a formula draw length of 28"-28.5", reasonably fit and average strength. No interest in hunting with it, just shooting for fun and recreation. I am a long time rifle and pistol shooter, fairly new rifle hunter (6 seasons under my belt so far) and like the idea of adding another projectile thrower to my list of hobbies.

I have been avoiding the US classifieds because of exchange and shipping and haven't found much in the Canuck classifieds that is close to what I want.


All help is appreciated,
Mark


----------



## Bigjono

What do you need Mark, like Ted I have a few bits dotted around.


----------



## mmattockx

Bigjono said:


> What do you need Mark, like Ted I have a few bits dotted around.


Riser and limbs as per post #3 would be a great start.


Mark


----------



## marcelxl

I might be able to help, PM incoming


----------



## [email protected]

We would gladly work you with anytime Mmattockx, but if you want sources in Canada, Check out THE BOW SHOP, a division of ShootersChoice.com in Waterloo, Ontario. Talk to George or James there for great expertise on ILF or give our good friend Dennis Dobrowolsky at Git-R-Done Archery in Calgary a call. He or Pete Ward would likely have some bows for you to choose from. [email protected]


----------



## mmattockx

[email protected] said:


> We would gladly work you with anytime Mmattockx, but if you want sources in Canada, Check out THE BOW SHOP, a division of ShootersChoice.com in Waterloo, Ontario. Talk to George or James there for great expertise on ILF or give our good friend Dennis Dobrowolsky at Git-R-Done Archery in Calgary a call. He or Pete Ward would likely have some bows for you to choose from. [email protected]


Rob,

Thanks for the reply. I live just outside of Calgary so Git-R-Done is very convenient for me.


Mark


----------



## mmattockx

I forgot to post a list of what I am looking for...

For the riser I am looking at one of these:

Samick Avante 25"
SF Axiom 23"
SF Axiom+ 25"
Cartel Fantom 25"

Limbs would be medium or long SF Axiom Plus in 28#-32#, depending on riser length.

My preference would be the Fantom riser, but you know the old line about beggars and choosing.


Thanks,
Mark


----------



## YamahaYG68

I know this is an old thread but it seems the situation is still the same.

I have been questioning if there is a shortage of WNS Risers and Limbs, or a supply problem in Canada and the U.S.?

The shop that I deal with normally stocks these but is out and appears to be having difficulty obtaining a new supply.

I also see that some online shops are out of them, too, so it seems to me that it is just not the shop I deal with.

I am hoping to get a 25" Forge Elite Riser and Axiom Alpha limbs, medium, 32# or 34#, trying to get an idea of how long a wait that I might be looking at.

There are not any other mid range ILF options that I have been able to find in Canada.


----------



## Philprop

outdoorpros.ca 

this is a shop here in Newfoundland. will ship accross Canada. there is not much up on the site right now but give the store a call or email. We have brought in a few Cartel fantom Risers and limbs. They also sell Hoyt, Bear and Ragim.


----------



## danreid27

https://basically-bows1.webnode.com/bow-building/


----------



## Denis V

Go to Alternate in UK, they still have some SF stuff for unbeatable price and shipping is really cheap
or in Canada there's Canada archery online but you have to check them before buying to avoid bad surprise


----------



## sask hunter

#1 Archery in Regina, Sk
Topflite Archery in Beamsville ON
South Nation Archery Supply in ON
Hailee Daniel's on FB.

There are a lot of good 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

